# MKV Dash Rattle Fix



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

After realizing that filling my entire car with expansion foam was not a pratical solution to an annoying rattle coming from the passenger side of my dash I finally came up with a fix.

The rattle was actually more of a creak and was coming from behind the trim piece at the top of the dash right where it meets the passenger side pillar cover. The incessant creaking was loud enough that you could here it over the radio and was almost constant when driving. I couldn't find any way of tightening that trim piece up and I certainly didn't want the dealer taking my dash apart and only create more rattles. 

This morning in pure desperation I cut some 1" strips of 1/16" rubber and jambed it in the gap where the trim piece meets the pillar cover. HALLELUJAH! The rattle ceased! 

Now, with a little therapy, I can have my sanity back. 

Pick for clicks:


----------

